# Java Moss Destruction



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

3 medium goldfish are totally gorging themselves on my new java moss (which is slowly being reduced to nothing).

Nothing I can do?


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*1. Buy more Java Moss
2. Go out of the goldfish business

Sorry *


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

hahaha you're so right. just about half is gone now...I'd say $3 worth haha.

oh well at least they look happy.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*You know what??? ive seen several threads here lately about Java moss taking over, maybe youve hit on somthing ??? If you got Java Moss taking over get a gold fish. Good natural Java Moss control *


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

agreed! these are regular ol 25 cent large goldfish.


----------



## Saprobic (Nov 14, 2008)

If you put in a small large mesh cover over the moss you can create a refuge for the plant and then the fish can only reach what grows beyond the mesh which will allow both to survive. But it can be hard to keep this looking nice. 
In the past I have used the little baskets strawberries come in for this and it worked well and when a nice rock feature or piece of driftwood was placed in front hid it well.


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Sapro! I'll be testing out using the plastic mesh net that you can buy bunches of oranges or onions in at the grocery store. I plan to make somewhat of a refuge surrounding the moss and the driftwood so the plant can get a head start growing, then be munched on a bit by the goldfish. Hopefully the goldfish won't get caught in the net...


----------



## Dmaaaaax (Nov 20, 2008)

gonathan85 said:


> agreed! these are regular ol 25 cent large goldfish.


Not any more...now each one is worth about $1.25 due to all the moss they ate! LOL

Maybe try feeding the fish more or giving them algae wafers since they seem to like the moss?


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

Dmaaaaax said:


> Not any more...now each one is worth about $1.25 due to all the moss they ate! LOL
> 
> Maybe try feeding the fish more or giving them algae wafers since they seem to like the moss?


Ah I didn't factor in the consumed moss! These lil guys are starting to get expensive! =)

I'll try feeding them more often...still small amounts as I'm cycling. 

I'd be happy to have a small group of automatic pruners in my tank =).


----------



## gonathan85 (Aug 13, 2009)

now the goldies insist on eating all of my crawdad's sinking shrimp pellets!

totally takin over my hood!


----------

